
Online Sharing With StumbleUpon and Gmail Is Outpacing Facebook - shawndumas
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/12/online-sharing-with-stumbleupon-and-gmail-is-outpacing-facebook/68695/
======
zalew
If I was to judge by my habits, this stats can be really broken. The only
option I use AddThis for is sharing by email. In stats it'd be that I share by
email 90% of the time, while I use 'share on facebook' buttons all day long,
and AddThis I got installed only to save clicks when sharing with people who
are not on fb.

------
jawee
Could it be that websites like del.icio.us and StumbleUpon _generally_ have
better sharing methods already than e-mail, which is not as quick of a method?
Sites that are dedicated to sharing generally have bookmarklets, browser
toolbars, and other programs to make it easier, whereas e-mail is something
that it may be easier to do with AddThis.

------
presty
the trend I've been seeing (very limited view) is people creating a tumblr and
sharing stuff through there.

i guess there's an opportunity to attack facebook around here.

people who create tumblr blogs usually are not only following people who they
know, but mostly people they don't know. since tumblr is not social network in
the sense that you don't have to give them your private info, there's not much
of a privacy issue. you can follow random people and get followed back by
randoms (but not necessarily) you can also share all kinds of stuff you
probably don't want on your facebook.

plus it's customizable with themes.

i guess it's myspace gone right? or maybe twitter/friendfeed for non-techies?

